# Hobart meat grinder



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Neighbor of mine has a used Hobart meat grinder for sale. 

$1500 firm This is a $5,000 piece of equipment new.

It is a model 4732, 3hp, 3phase but comes with a phase converter for single phase power if you needed that ( included in price ). Has 3 sets of #32 plates, and one knife.

It will grind 35lbs/MINUTE according to Hobart specs.

Small rust spot in the meat pan, but other than that, machine is in decent shape. He ran a hog raising operation for a while and made sausage with it.

Real deal on this IF you need that kind of capacity, and have the room for it.

Located in East Tennessee.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

Will the phase converter work on other phase 3 equipment too?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes....it's a rotary phase converter that will operate any 3 phase motor up to 3hp.

But I checked back here to tell all the grinder and converter sold. Guy came and picked it up this afternoon.

However, the guy that bought the grinder really didn't want the converter, ( he already has 3phase power in his place ) and I'm SURE would be tickled to get a couple hundred out of it.....they run 500 or more new. IF you're interested, PM me and I'll give you the guy's name/number ( he runs a meat market in the Charlotte, NC area ).....I feel certain he would sell it and ship it to you.


----------

